# Jar-Ausführung / RMI / Datenbank / NullPointerException



## sentence (26. Sep 2007)

Halli hallo.

also ich habe schon viel auf google gesucht, aber nichts hilfreiches gefunden, darum hier mein problem:


ich habe in java eine kleine applikation mit eclipse gebastelt.

die applikation bindet ein objekt über rmi an die registry und ein client kann sie abrufen und mit ihr methoden benutzen. unter anderem kann man so auch werte in eine mysql datenbank schreiben.

das funktioniert in eclipse auch wunderbar.


ich habe für die bindung an die registry eine spezielle klasse und diverse klassen die methoden ausführen (meine clients)

ich starte also zunächst die klasse für die registry und danach den client der sich das objekt holt.

nun habe ich diese klassen jeweils als jar exportiert um es ausserhalb von eclipse zu testen.

die anbindung der registry funktioniert beim aufruf.

sobald ich aber den client aufrufe bekomme ich eine fehlerausgabe.
der client ruft nebenbei erst methoden auf und greift auch auf die datenbank zu.

ich bekomme eine u.a eine meldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException at <Pfad zu einer Klasse> findbyKey...

ch glaube mittlerweile auch es liegt nur an der verbindung zur datenbank.

normale abfragen, ohne zugriff auf die datenbank funktionieren.
mit normalen abfragen meine ich rmi aufruf und methoden-nutzung.

ich glaube er kann den treiber nicht finden. ich habe diesen (mysql-connector-java-5.0.7-bin.jar) jedoch explizit im classpath angegeben.
und zwar mit direktem pfad zu ihm.
habe sogar schon die version 3.0 benutzt aber damit gehts auch nicht.

 

>im ablauf starte ich den server und binde das Verwalttungsobjekt an die registry.

>dann den client.

>die exception liegt in der klasse welche auch auf die datenbank zugreift (ein Mapper mit SQL Befehlen. Die Befehle liefen in eclipse reibungslos). Die Methode die ich erwähnte "finByKey()" greift dabei normalerweise auch auf die DB zu, bzw. sollte dies.

Die Methode findbykey wird remote vom Client über das RMI Verwaltungs-Objekt aufgerufen.

Client ---> Verwaltung.Methode --> Methode {...Mapper} ---> Datenbank


hat jemand tipps, oder anregungen, ich bin für jeden ratschlag dankbar 


Beste grüße und danke!


----------



## tuxedo (26. Sep 2007)

Vielleicht postest du mal den kompletten Stacktrace ... ?


----------



## sentence (26. Sep 2007)

Also ich starte wie gesagt die RMI Anbindung in einem Fenster


dann in einem anderen den client:


Exception in thread "main" java.lang.MullPointerException

at de.we.Project.db.AccountMapper.findByKey
<AccountMapper.java:55>
at de.we.Project.VerwaltungImpl.getAccountbyID <VerwaltungImpl.java:191>
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0 <Native Method>
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke <Unknown Source>
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke< Unknown Source>
at sun.reflect.Method.invoke <Unknown Source>
at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.dispatch <Unknown Source>
at sun.rmi.transport.Transport$1.run <Unknown Source>
at java.security.AccessController.doPriviledged <NativeMethod>
at sun.rmi.transport.transport.serviceCall <Unknown Source>
at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run0<Unknown Source>
at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run<Unknown Source>
at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.runTask<Unknown Source>
at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run<Unknown Source>
at java.lang.Thread.run<Unknown Source>
at sun.rmi.transport.StreamRemoteCall.exceptionReceivedFromServer<Unknown Source>
at sun.rmi.transport.StreamRemoteCall.executeCall<Unknown Source>
at sun.rmi.server.RemoteObjectInvocationHandler.invoke<Unknown Source>
at $Proxy0.getAccountbyId<Unknown Source>
at de.we.Project.clients.Client04.main<Client04.java:40>


Im Fenster in dem die Registry gestartet wurde steht ausserdem noch:

java.lang-ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver

at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run <Unknown Source>
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run<Unknown Source>

....












 :?:


----------



## tuxedo (26. Sep 2007)

Ja, da liegt der Hund begraben: Dein Serverpart hat den JDBC-Treiber nicht im Classpath ... Deshalb die ClassNotFoundException die dann im weiteren Verlauf eine NullpointerException hervorruft.

- Alex


----------



## sentence (26. Sep 2007)

okay, danke soweit Alex.

wie kann ich das behebne, bzw. wo muss ich den classpath dann ändern?

bis jetzt starte ich ja alles noch auf demselben rechner.

also wo muss ich den classpath dann konfigurieren?


danke & grüße


----------



## tuxedo (26. Sep 2007)

Wie startest du denn den Serverpart?

Typischerweise geht das so:


```
java -jar -cp ./hierLiegenMeineZuLadenenBibliotheken/connectorj.jar serverpart.jar
```

ANgenommen der Serveteil deines Projekts liegt in c:\serverpart :

c:\serverpart\serverpart.jar
c:\serverpart\hierLiegenMeineZuLadenenBibliotheken\connectorj.jar

Ausgeführt wird der oben genannte Befehl dann in c:\serverpart ....

Gruß
Alex


----------



## sentence (26. Sep 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie startest du denn den Serverpart?
> 
> Typischerweise geht das so:
> 
> ...




Hi Alex,


also okay, ich starte den server bisher ohne die mitgabe vom connector, da ich dachte nur der client braucht diese angabe  :bahnhof: 

also mein server liegt ganz normal in C:\Project\Server.jar

ich bin immer in dieses Verzeichnis und habe ihn dann gestartet via


```
java -jar Server.jar
```

und den client via



```
java -jar -cp E:\project\mysql-connector-java-5.0.7-bin.jar  client498.jar
```

dementsprechend muss ich depp den classpath auch beim server setzen (?)   

bin leider grad im büro un kanns net testen, aber vielen dank schon mal!


----------



## tuxedo (26. Sep 2007)

Nein, nicht AUCH, sondern NUR ...

Was will denn der Client mit den ConnectorJ Klassen? Der Client nutzt via RMI den Server, welcher dann wiederum den ConnectorJ benutzt. Der Client besitzt ja auch keine einzige Zeile code in der der ConnectorJ direkt benutzt wird, oder?

RMI heisst ja: REMOTE method invocation. 

- Alex


----------



## sentence (26. Sep 2007)

ok einleuchtend   


irgendwie war ich so verbissen, das im client zu implementieren weil der server ja ging   


also ich versuch das später mal.

1000 dank erst mal, ich hoffe das klappt dann so  :wink:


----------



## sentence (26. Sep 2007)

zu deiner anmerkung betreffend des clients nochmal. Ich hab unten einen ausschnitt des clients
ich dachte, da der client ja indirekt die Verwaltung benutzt, muss er den connector implementieren. naja wohl wieder was gelernt =)




```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
			// Verbindung mit einer Verwaltung.
			Verwaltung verwaltung = 
				(Verwaltung)Naming.lookup("rmi://localhost:1099/Verwaltung1");
			
			/* 
			 * Verbinung zum Server hergestellt.
			 * verwaltung ruft nun methoden auf, welche wiederum den Mapper aufrufen
			 */
			
			
			Account k = verwaltung.getAccountbyId(1);
			Account j = verwaltung.getAccountbyId(2);
			Account i = verwaltung.getAccountbyId(3);
			
	
			/*
                         *    (....)
                         *
			 * Die Kontoliste wird in die DB gespeichert.
			 */




			verwaltung.updateTransactionListe(c);
			
			

		}
		catch (MalformedURLException murle) {
			System.out.println("MalformedURLException");
			System.out.println(murle);
		}
		catch (RemoteException re) {
			System.out.println("RemoteException");
			System.out.println(re);
		} 
		catch (NotBoundException e) {
			System.out.println("NotBoundException");
			System.out.println(e);
		}

}
```


----------



## tuxedo (26. Sep 2007)

Solange dein Client keine Codezeile _direkt_ mit dem ConnectorJ in verbindung bringt, ist das wie gesagt Schnuppe. Der Treiber existiert lediglich im Kontext des Servers. Dem Client ist das egal. Der kennt nur das Serverobjekt.

- Alex


----------



## Murray (26. Sep 2007)

sentence hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> java -jar -cp E:\project\mysql-connector-java-5.0.7-bin.jar  client498.jar
> ```



Die "-cp"-Option wird  - wie auch die Umgebungsvariable CLASSPATH - ignoriert, wenn die "-jar"-Option verwendet wird. Bei "-jar" müssen alle benötigten Klassen entweder im Jar enthalten sein oder über das Manifest im Jar-File referenziert werden sofern man die Jar-Files nicht in jre/lib/ext kopieren will, was eher nicht zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## tuxedo (26. Sep 2007)

Bist du dir sicher? Bei mir hat das jedenfalls bis jetzt funktioniert ...(oder ich müsste mich jetzt schwer irren).

- Alex


----------



## sentence (26. Sep 2007)

die "noprmalen" klassen sind auch alle im jar, nur der treiber irgendwie nicht, wobei der connector auch in der jar ist (habe sie mit winrar schon mal geöffnet), weswegen mich das auch verwundert hat.

das man jar-befehle mit -cp kombinieren kann, habe ich schon auf diversen seiten gesehen. wäre natürlich ungeschickt wenns so auch nicht geht 

wie könnte ich den connector in dem fall denn alternativ angeben? :idea: 


viele grüße


----------



## tuxedo (26. Sep 2007)

Also ich bin mir sicher das das geht.

a) hab ich das shcon immer so gemacht
b) hab ich jetzt auch nix gegenteiliges im Netz finden können.

- Alex


----------



## sentence (26. Sep 2007)

na dann hoff ich einfach mal. =)

danke alex!

beste grüße


----------



## tuxedo (26. Sep 2007)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ;-)


----------



## Murray (26. Sep 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> b) hab ich jetzt auch nix gegenteiliges im Netz finden können.



forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=657160&messageID=3863239
mindprod.com/jgloss/classpath.html
java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/tools/windows/java.html


----------



## sentence (26. Sep 2007)

hi!


ich habe gerade via google noch folgende codezeile in manchen rmi-aufrufen gefunden:



```
-Djava.rmi.server.codebase=
```

ist das nötig und was gebe ich damit an? (viele fragen heute ich weiß  :wink:  )


viele grüße!


----------



## tuxedo (26. Sep 2007)

Also hier -> http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/tools/windows/java.html hab ich dazu nix lesen können. Ich werds einfach nochmal ausprobieren. Kann doch nicht sein dass ich mich jetzt so krass irre ...

- Alex


----------



## Murray (26. Sep 2007)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/tools/windows/java.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *-jar*
> 
> Execute a program encapsulated in a JAR file. The first argument is the name of a JAR file instead of a startup class name. In order for this option to work, the manifest of the JAR file must contain a line of the form Main-Class: classname. Here, classname identifies the class having the public static void main(String[] args) method that serves as your application's starting point. See the Jar tool reference page and the Jar trail of the Java Tutorial for information about working with Jar files and Jar-file manifests.
> 
> When you use this option, the JAR file is the source of all user classes, and *other user class path settings are ignored*.


----------



## sentence (26. Sep 2007)

hab den server jetzt mit angabe zum connector gestartet und ging leider auch nicht


----------



## Murray (26. Sep 2007)

Wie hast du die Angabe zum connector gemacht? Wie vorher beim Client als Kombination von -jar und -cp? Das wird m.E. nicht funktionieren (s.o.).


----------



## sentence (26. Sep 2007)

hallo alex hallo murray

ich habe nun nochmal server und client jeweils exportiert.

ich habe diesmal fatjar benutzt (plugin)

jetzt funktioniert der direkte aufruf der jar + datenbank =)


kann das tool nur empfehlen. das hätte mir viel ärger ersparen können.

danke nochmal für die hilfe  :toll:  :wink:


----------



## sentence (26. Sep 2007)

ps:

in fatjar wird der connector so wie ich das verstanden habe sofort mit in die jar gepackt.

habe gerade nur die beiden jar files auf einem anderen rechner gestartet und auch dort ging es problemlos.

definitiv eine erleichterung der arbeit.


----------



## tuxedo (27. Sep 2007)

Wobei du da auf die GPL Lizenz des Connector/J achten solltest ;-)


----------



## tuxedo (27. Sep 2007)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/tools/windows/java.html hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, muss an der Vorfreude auf den Feierabend gelegen haben dass ich das übersehen hab...  *schäm*


----------



## Murray (27. Sep 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man, muss an der Vorfreude auf den Feierabend gelegen haben dass ich das übersehen hab...  *schäm*


Ich habe auch länger gesucht; eigentlich hätte ich einen Hinweis auf diesen Sachverhalt auch bei der Beschreibung der "-cp"- bzw. "-classpath"-Option und besonders im Abschnitt "Setting the Classpath" erwartet - war aber leider Fehlanzeige  :autsch:


----------



## tuxedo (27. Sep 2007)

Das hat mich ja so stutzig gemacht. Und echt, ich hätte schwören können das das bei mir schonmal so funktioniert hat. Musste es eben nochmals ausprobieren... 

Ich finde auch keine logische Erklärung für dieses Verhalten. Ist doch doof wenn man gezwungen wird alles ins Manifest zu verlagern. Naja, wie dem auch sei... Ich werd's mir jetzt wohl hinter die Ohren schreiben dass es halt "seltsam" gelöst ist.

"Die Wege von SUN sind manchmal unergründlich"

- Alex


----------



## Murray (27. Sep 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finde auch keine logische Erklärung für dieses Verhalten. Ist doch doof wenn man gezwungen wird alles ins Manifest zu verlagern. Naja, wie dem auch sei... Ich werd's mir jetzt wohl hinter die Ohren schreiben dass es halt "seltsam" gelöst ist.



Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil die "-jar"-Option ja primär zum Starten kompletter Anwendungspakete gedacht ist. Und da ist der Ansatz, dass ein solches Paket alle benötigen Libraries entweder enthält oder zumindest selbst referenziert, ja schon sinnvoll - sonst könnte es wieder passieren, dass die Anwendung beim Entwickler läuft, weil er (vielleicht aus einen füheren Projekt) den SQL-Treiber im System-Classpath hat, was man beim Endanwender nicht voraussetzen kann.

Die "-cp"-Option hätte man aber sicher trotzdem unterstützen können.

Und das es noch nicht mal zu einem Hinweis oder einer Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn man beide Optionen kombiniert, kann man m.E. schon als Fehler ansehen.


----------



## tuxedo (27. Sep 2007)

Kann ich im Manifest eigtl für den Classpath ein Wildcard angeben? 

Ich überlege gerade: Wenn ich beispielsweise eine Anwendung habe die Plugins dynamisch nachladen kann, dann müssen diese Plugins ja auch irgendwo im Classpath zu finden sein. Und erst seit Java 6 kann man über die Kommandozeile bei der cp Angabe einfach das Verzeichnis angeben und muss nicht alle Libs einzeln auflisten....


- Alex


----------

